# What counts as clutter for your island



## sunnybear526 (Jul 6, 2020)

I am confused because I picked up most of my dropped islands and apparent it is still cluttered do flowers count as clutter because those are kind of out of hand


----------



## bebebese (Jul 6, 2020)

The official guide lists dropped items (aside from branches, shells, and rocks) as litter. "Clutter" is having more than 45 pieces of furniture per acre.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 6, 2020)

Generally speaking, I consider "dropped" items as clutter and "placed" items as decoration, but maybe thin out your decorations a bit if dropped items aren't the issue. If you're concerned about the 5* rating, it updates in real time so you can check with Isabelle as you go along.


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 6, 2020)

bebebese said:


> The official guide lists dropped items (aside from branches, shells, and rocks) as litter. "Clutter" is having more than 45 pieces of furniture per acre.


Wait do flowers count as clutter because I have a lot of those


----------



## Leeloo55 (Jul 6, 2020)

How many acres are there on our islands?


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> How many acres are there on our islands?


42

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



sunnybear526 said:


> 42


Nvm I think it is more


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 6, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> Wait do flowers count as clutter because I have a lot of those


I don’t think flowers count as clutter. I’ve seen many 5-star islands that are absolutely *covered* in flowers and their rating hasn’t changed. But if someone with a guide can correct me, that’d be swell!


----------

